# verfaulte Zähne



## Duddle (8. Juni 2003)

Hi,

nicht sehr appetitliches Thema, aber ich suche ein Tutorial, das mir erklärt, wie ich Zähne verfault aussehen lassen kann. Per Suche hab ich seltsamerweise nichts gefunden (Suchbegriffe 'faul' 'verfault' 'vergilbt'), obwohl ich mich zweifelhaft daran erinnere, sowas hier schon einmal gesehen zu haben.

Gruss
Duddle


----------



## Picollus (8. Juni 2003)

http://www.webmasterpro.de/content_tip-1767.php


----------



## Duddle (8. Juni 2003)

Dankeschön, hab es mittlerweile halbwegs auch mit Texturen hinbekommen, aber das Tutorial toppt es um Längen.  

Gruss
Duddle


----------

